# Trojan 250 sport electric trolley.



## drawboy (Feb 2, 2010)

I was in the market for a trolley last spring and after looking around at various trolleys including the Go kart, I decided I wanted one with longer than the 1 yr warranty that some high level trolleys gave. The Trojan 250 sport fitted the bill nicely, it cost Â£199 inc delivery,and the bag to keep it in, also it had a 2 yr warranty and 5 yr motor warranty. I got mine from golf online but they can be bought direct from powerpro golf at the same cost. It arrived next day and I eagerly unpacked it and put it on charge overnight. The next day it sailed around the course and has been doing the same ever since. It has no whistles or bells it wont send your bag to the next tee or twenty yards up he fairway but it will tackle anything thrown at it and has battery power to spare, it folds down small, and has improved my game no end. If you are after a trolley and don't fancy the Go kart have a look at a Trojan it's a great piece of kit.


----------



## Andy (Feb 14, 2010)

Best trolley available for the money.

Andy


----------



## Iaing (Jun 20, 2010)

Best trolley available for the money.

Andy
		
Click to expand...

I'll second this.Great trolley. The trolley has no bells and whistles and just does the job it's been designed to do.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 20, 2010)

How did you get it for Â£199? I've only ever seen it for more.


----------

